# Market Outlook



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing TN.....Purdue Univ.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/07/purdue-economist-cattle-markets-can-recover-2016-07-28/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=6ceecdeb1e-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-6ceecdeb1e-296641129


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I am thinking that this is right on and prices are lower but if you watch what you are doing their is still money to be made.
I was reading a projection report the other day and if beef producer's can hold on till 2020 things will be looking up.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I would like to know the amount of beef being imported into this country monthly to. I would like to know the impact it is having.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

A lot.
I would say that you would be surprised if you could get a exact figure.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Waterway64 said:


> I would like to know the amount of beef being imported into this country monthly to. I would like to know the impact it is having.


http://beef2live.com/story-beef-imports-country-year-date-0-107548


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I wonder what's the story on the huge surge of imported beef from Ireland?

Regards, Mike


----------

